# Can you bill 01402 in addition to 64447?



## mlilly (Aug 19, 2009)

Can you bill 01402 in addition to 64447?


----------



## FractalMind (Aug 19, 2009)

yes if both were performed by the anesthesiologist, 01402 is anesthesia svcs for TKR, and 64447 (femoral nerve block) is an addt'l procedure for post-op pain mgmt, so you can bill 64447 w/mod. 59 and dx:338.18 in addition to 01402.
I hope this helps

Erika.


----------



## EllieAnn (Aug 24, 2009)

If general was the main source of anesthesia for the surgery, and the block was specifically for post op pain management, then you can bill 64447 with a 59 modifer.


----------

